# Chinese Kempo Karate?



## SenseiBear (Oct 1, 2003)

I study a style of MA that I believe is based at least in part on "Chinese Kempo Karate"...  but I don't know what that is.  We are also sort of a sister style to Sam Pai Kenpo (Parker lineage).

My questions are:  How does Chinese Kempo Karate differ from Parker derived Kenpo (if it does), and do either of these systems use animal styles?  If so, what animals?

-SB


----------



## SenseiBear (Oct 1, 2003)

The only reference I have for "Chinese Kempo Karate" is a 20+ year old picture of the founder of our style working out in a T shirt that said "Chinese Kempo Karate" on the back.

My assumption that our style is based in part on this system is just that I was told the founder created our art out of all the others he had studied...  and I took the shirt as evidence he studied that style...

Pretty weak evidence, I know...  But any help would be appreciated.

SB


----------



## Kempo Guy (Oct 1, 2003)

You may want to take a look at this thread. 

Although it does not address your specific question, it speaks of Kajukenbo as well as Kara Ho Kempo, both of which can be considered Chinese Kempo (sometimes called Hawaiian Kempo). 

KG


----------



## TheEdge883 (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SenseiBear _
> *The only reference I have for "Chinese Kempo Karate" is a 20+ year old picture of the founder of our style working out in a T shirt that said "Chinese Kempo Karate" on the back.
> 
> My assumption that our style is based in part on this system is just that I was told the founder created our art out of all the others he had studied...  and I took the shirt as evidence he studied that style...
> ...



Who's the founder of your system of Chinese Kempo?


----------



## Shiatsu (Oct 1, 2003)

I believe the tracy's consider theirs chinese kenpo.  You know the sifu, sigung titles they use.:asian:


----------



## don bohrer (Oct 1, 2003)

SB,

Could you describe your art for comparison?


don


----------



## Michael Billings (Oct 2, 2003)

My 1st Black was in Chinese Kenpo, with the National Chinese Kenpo Karate Association (NCKKA).  It was from 1960's Ed Parker / Tracy material.  

The most distinctive difference was much larger circles when moving, lack of active checks (or positional consistantly), and a real focus on POWER.  Of course it was a Steven LaBounty, Gary Swan organization, and both are powerhouses to start with.  Mr. Swan moved towards more Chinese weapons, specifically spear, staff, 3 sectional staff, butterfly knives, darn-do (a couple of sets), monkey stick staff set, double sabers, quan-do, tigers fork, and just about anything else you can think of.  

They kept sil-lum (7), tiger & crane, book set, but did the numbered sets.  The techniques bore the Tracy names in my Chinese Kenpo system.  Lots of Hung Gar and at least one Staff Set, Sa Kwan, from Choy Li Fut.

Hope this helped.
-MB


----------



## don bohrer (Oct 2, 2003)

Oh, that chinese kenpo! 


don


----------



## kenmpoka (Oct 2, 2003)

The late GM. Walter Godin used this name for his system. The system is an offshoot of Kajukenbo. His then brother in law used the name KaraZenpo which they were both founders of. Upon returning to Hawaii and adding more to his curriculum, Mr. Godin chose the name "Chinese Kempo Karate".

Salute,


----------



## CoolKempoDude (Oct 2, 2003)

the term "chinese kempo karate" is widely used nowsday to the point i don't know which is which any more.

it is so confusing


----------



## DoxN4cer (Oct 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SenseiBear _
> *I study a style of MA that I believe is based at least in part on "Chinese Kempo Karate"...  but I don't know what that is.  We are also sort of a sister style to Sam Pai Kenpo (Parker lineage).
> 
> My questions are:  How does Chinese Kempo Karate differ from Parker derived Kenpo (if it does), and do either of these systems use animal styles?  If so, what animals?
> ...



Wow, man. What a topic? In essence, it's all Chinese Kenpo. Kenpo/Kempo broad in spectrum when you consider it. The term is rooted in the Chinese term "Chuan fa". In Japanese it got translated into Kenpo/Kempo and in points further south like the PI, Malaysia and Indonesia we have "Kuntaw" or "Kuntao" which was often blended with indigeonous systems. 

Then there's all of the Kenpo/Kempo systems that evolved in the last 2 centuries. Kosho Ryu, Kara-Ho, Shorinji, Kajukenbo, CHA-3. There is so much more to it than just EPAK.

Man, we could talk about them for years. Great topic!!!!

Gotta run...

Tim Kashino


----------



## KEMPO DAVE (Oct 2, 2003)

I believe that a previous writer was correct.  That the term " Chinese Kempo is used much more now a days.  With the general confusion on Kenpo/kempo, Japanese/American/Hawaiian.Kara etc. Chinese Kempo is a quick way of defining several kempo's: Kara, Shaolin, Cerio, Hawaiian,and several other Chow based studies.  Much the same way American Kenpo covers several such as Tracy( no offense to the Tracy people) and several branch studies.
I also believe Chow is probably responsible for the present day form of most Chinese Kempo studies in the US.


----------



## SenseiBear (Oct 2, 2003)

Some interesting stuff, thanks, and if anyone has more info, please keep it coming!

For those who asked - The name of the art I study is Gun Fu, and I would identify it as a modern american conglomerate art.  We focus on animal fighting styles, primarily dragon, tiger, bear, crane, and cobra.  It was founded by Isidro Archibeque.

It does have a distinctive focus on power, and I had thought that was from GM Archibeque's Kyokushin training before he came to the states, but it was perhaps influenced as well by the Kenpo group mr. Billings mentioned...  We have a breathing form that is a distillation of longer Hun Gar sets.  Terminology is a mix of Chinese, Japanese and Korean, though primarily english.

Master Archibeque is in his 70's and retired from active teaching last year, and promoted Master Bill McCabe (my sensei) to GM and  head of system.  Master McCabe's art (and thus my own) is heavily influenced by his previous training in Isshinryu, Shotokan, Hapkido and Kuk Sool Won.

We are closely affiliated with Master Russ Kauffroath of the Sam Pai Kenpo school, who is also a 6th degree in Gun Fu, and train with he and/or his students.

I am just casually researching the history and origins of my style, and thought the MT members would prove a valuable resource.  So anyone with more info?


----------



## ProfessorKenpo (Oct 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SenseiBear _
> *For those who asked - The name of the art I study is Gun Fu, and I would identify it as a modern american conglomerate art.  We focus on animal fighting styles, primarily dragon, tiger, bear, crane, and cobra.  It was founded by Isidro Archibeque.
> 
> *




I can't help it.      I know Gun Fu and Chink Chunk Pow, instructors are Sig Sauer, Glock, Colt, and Taurus.  

Have a great Kenpo day

Clyde


----------



## Blindside (Oct 2, 2003)

Hi SB,

I know that a number of kajukenbo students from the Emperado-Godin-Buell line (they are/were based out of Sequim/Port Angeles)studied under Archie for a period of time .  I don't know when exactly but it was at least 15 years ago.  Martin Buell calls what he teaches "Chinese Kempo Karate."  

Maybe they just gave him a shirt? 

Lamont


----------



## SenseiBear (Oct 2, 2003)

ProfessorKempo - I know, I know. for 15 years I've heard "is that a joke?" sort of stuff, and now people have marketed "Gun Fu, the art of paintball" (though we used it first), and there may even be a Gun Fu comic...  I have heard people say things like "our name shows respect for the chinese origins of the art and indicates that we have come full circle to where the fighting arts began"  but I have also trained with Archie and heard him say things like "Gun Fu is your weapon" and "it's called Gun Fu because it is fast (and or) deadly like a gun"...  so what can I do?

Blindside - They may have just given him a shirt, or he may have trained with them extensively...  there were still (up to last year when he retired) Kempo/Gun Fu guys coming down from the Port Angeles area occassionally,  and from Aberdeen in recent years (till the head instructor won the Lotto and disappeared).  But it is interesting to know they are Kajukenbo - we are currently using a form of Alan Abad's also.


----------

